# Wordpress. a good idea?



## Day-1 (May 29, 2010)

I was told by a friend that wordpress is a free and helpful blog to start a t-shirt line with and it can be used as good as a website can? Is this true? and its more user friendly? I have a designer that states he'll set up my site with wordpress for 250.00. Is that a fair deal?


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Cant comment too much on Wordpress funtionality but it is way ahead with SEO and the addons are awesome. 
Which word press WordPress.com vs. WordPress.org « Support — WordPress.com


----------



## InfraRed (Jul 4, 2010)

Day-1 said:


> I was told by a friend that wordpress is a free and helpful blog to start a t-shirt line with and it can be used as good as a website can? Is this true? and its more user friendly? I have a designer that states he'll set up my site with wordpress for 250.00. Is that a fair deal?


Is the designer going to create a theme for you? if he's not doing anything custom, you'd basically be paying him $250 to upload the files onto your server and do all the basic settings. 

Wordpress is very user friendly. All you do is upload the files to your web server, run the install file, and follow the directions. From there you can then add the plug ins and widgets that you see fit to enhance your website.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Wordpress isn't the ideal platform for an ecommerce site, but it's not terrible either. With enough customisation it's not immediately obvious that a site is running off WP.

If you're not comfortable with editing content (changing prices, adding items, etc.), WP can make it a lot easier for users with very little web experience to edit their website.

Whether or not the $250 is a fair deal depends on what he's "setting up". If it's a commerce-ready platform that is set just how you want it... yes, it's a good deal. In the more likely event that all he's going to do is install the WordPress blogging software to a domain... no, it's a terrible price.


----------



## Cassidycb (Aug 7, 2009)

I am using 2 installs of Wordpress along with my shopping cart software and I love it. It is great for SEO and really a great way to get your posts spread all over the internet. That said, you are still going to need some kind of cart. There are a few that work with Wordpress, but I would use something else to sell the products and wordpress for your personal site.

//cassidy


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

i use word press for my stuff, very easy to you. that dude is ripping you off for 250.


----------



## Day-1 (May 29, 2010)

Even if he is setting everything up and customizing everything for me?


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

Day-1 said:


> Even if he is setting everything up and customizing everything for me?


yes, if you know how to get on a forum and register then you can do a wordpress blog.


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

WordPress is great and _can_ be used for E-commerce, but obviously the shopping cart is not built-in. Personally, I would use a dedicated shopping cart system for selling my products, and then a Wordpress site for blogging, about page, etc.

$250 is a lot for just uploading Wordpress and creating an admin account, but if that money includes setup of all the e-commerce features, theme design, etc. you are getting quite a deal. You aren't clear about precisely what you are getting, but it could either be a really good or a really bad deal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Day-1 said:


> Even if he is setting everything up and customizing everything for me?


$250 isn't bad for a custom wordpress theme and setup.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

You get what you pay for! 
If your feel that it is worth $250 to you to have someone set up your site then do it!


----------

